# Contratto di Matrimonio (spiegate bene !)



## FA. (27 Giugno 2005)

Io mi chiedo perché ci si sposa, dato che si tratta del Contratto Capestro, più diffuso e più antico della storia dell?umanità.

Insomma, tolto l?amore che si può coltivare separatamente dal matrimonio, ? mi chiedo perché ai giovani novizi, ?. NESSUNO SPIEGA IN ANTICIPO i rischi e gli articoli trappola del contratto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Io ho sentito queste cose: ? è troppo presto, rischi molto, ti ?blindi? a vita, palla al piede ? ecc ecc, ?" queste sono stupidaggini inutili !  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Semmai dovevate dirmi cosa dovevo pagare (moralmente e soldi) in caso di fallimento ?..


----------



## bea (27 Giugno 2005)

questa è una cosa giustissima ..detesto quei corsi per fidanzati dove il miele cola da tutte le parti e poi alla prima difficoltà una coppia normale molla tutto "perchè deve riflettere".
In realtà sarebbe bene i "corsi" fossero una vera palestra, con trappole, percorsi ad ostacoli, coccodrilli e fine settimana di corso di sopravvivenza.
E poi si sposa chi arriva sano a fine "corso". Insomma tra i guru dovrebbero essere inseriti di default oltre ad avvocati psicologi, anche una coppia di divorziati...una a caso FA, ad esempio...





Un po' ti prendo in giro, ma in fondo lo penso seria.


----------



## FA. (27 Giugno 2005)

Verissimo Bea,

complicare l'arrivo al Matrimonio è una soluzione, ... non incasinare il Divorzio.

Se a una coppia gli complichi la burocrazia e la strada fino all'altare, ... voglio vedere quanti arrivano al "traguardo"


----------



## bea (27 Giugno 2005)

burocrazia  - no grazie - 'è n'è troppa a questo mondo.
Solo magari qualche piccola domanda trappola per verificare se i due hanno veramente capito il nocciolo della faccenda. 
Non credo comunque cambi nulla perchè il matrimonio ha in sè una componente 'amore che annulla ogni logica. Quello rimarrebbe .. e mi piacerebbe che anche tu come mille altri potessi ricordarti che ti sei sposato perchè in fondo all'epoca ti piaceva questa donna.... E' che te ne sei scordato, non bisogna scordare le cose belle e ricordare solo le brutte!!


----------



## FA. (27 Giugno 2005)

bea ha detto:
			
		

> burocrazia - no grazie - 'è n'è troppa a questo mondo.
> Solo magari qualche piccola domanda trappola per verificare se i due hanno veramente capito il nocciolo della faccenda.
> Non credo comunque cambi nulla perchè il matrimonio ha in sè una componente 'amore che annulla ogni logica. Quello rimarrebbe .. e mi piacerebbe che anche tu come mille altri potessi ricordarti che ti sei sposato perchè in fondo all'epoca ti piaceva questa donna.... E' che te ne sei scordato, non bisogna scordare le cose belle e ricordare solo le brutte!!


Bea ... ma come sei diventata saggia e realista, ... cosa ti succede  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ... o forse sei sempre stata così ...


----------



## bea (27 Giugno 2005)

genius, io sono sempre la stessa, sei tu che mi leggi in un modo o nell'altro, si vede che tu oggi ti senti saggio e realista   

	
	
		
		
	


	




P.S. prometto che appena mi sveglio ti lascio qualche microricetta
PPS. sono stata nella terra di cat sabato, posto meraviglioso!! Te lo consiglio!


----------



## FA. (22 Luglio 2005)

Intanto nessuno mi spiega 

come si riesca a sposarsi senza conoscere le condizioni.
Tutti felici nel firmare in chiesa ? e tutti a piangere in Tribunale.


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2005)

Dio perdona loro perche' non sanno quel che fanno.


----------



## FA. (22 Luglio 2005)

Non è tanto il perdono di DIO, ... anzi da quello che mi risulta non c'è quando ci sono le rogne.


----------



## Old Addos (6 Settembre 2005)

*Matrimonio*

Quando mi sono sposato , non ho nemmeno pensato a leggere le clausole , ero sicurissimo della scelta e della persona che avevo trovato ;

a mia volta , però , sono il secondo marito di mia moglie ; il mio " predecessore " , un bel giorno prese ed andò per due anni negli Stati Uniti , cosicchè il matrimonio venne annullato dal tribunale ecclesiastico ;

ciò si ricollega al motivo per cui - a mio parere - tanti matrimoni vanno a monte ; credo che sia una questione di immaturità , avventatezza e superficialità ;

quindi , il problema è nella testa delle persone , dove purtroppo non puoi intervenire ;

a parte questo , i corsi pre - matrimonio mi danno effettivamente l' idea di essere una scempiaggine ,
poichè il quotidiano è appunto diversissimo dall' atmosfera che si respira da fidanzati.


----------

